# Anywhere I can read up more on ECU stuff?



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

Hi I am interested in getting an additional ECU for my Nissan but as we do not have JWT here in Singapore would just like to read up more on what makes a good ECU and what does a ECU actually do? 

How much power increase will there be?

Here in Singapore we have bascially BuddyClub, Apexi and EManage ECU ... wonder if you guys heard of these brands before? I don't know anything about ECUs and would like to read up more .. 

Tried searching on Goggle but to no avail .. nothing turned up .. 

Kindly direct me to some sites on ECUs and what is good and what is not that good ...

Heard that after getting a ECU we will need to go for Dyno Tuning to set the settings in my ECU?

I am using a QG16DE engine by the way ...  wonder how much performance increase that will be for me 

Thank you for any help.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2003)

Hi anyone can help on these stuffs?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2003)

hi,one site i found with an explanation of ecu's and how they work = go to www.howstuffworks.com,click on autostuff,under categories click "browse the auto library "  happy reading


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2003)

Hi thanks for the link ... anything more on ECUs? Aftermarket types especially.... What difference is it from those stocks ones? How does it improve performance in the car?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)

well, you can also read up on this link......... www.obdii.com


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

If you'd like to go really hard core, and be able to custom tweak the computer to whatever you want, try these:

http://www.diy-efi.org/diy_efi/projects/ddis/ddis.htm

http://www.diy-efi.org/diy_efi/

http://www.aracnet.com/~hafner/MegaSpark.html

http://www.bgsoflex.com/megasquirt.html

G


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks thanks  ANyone has any more?


----------

